# ideas on stocking our 36 gallon tank



## adzlovesu84

Hi guys!

We just got a new 36-gallon tank, and we are trying to figure out how to stock it before we buy all our decorations. We want 1 or 2 fish that are the main eye-catchers, and then we want a school and some bottom dwellers...we like angelfish but are not sure about them...any ideas on combinations we can use??


----------



## Flint

adzlovesu84 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> We just got a new 36 gallon tank and we are trying to figure out how to stock it before we buy all our decorations. We want 1 or 2 fish that are the main eye catchers and then we want a school and some bottom dwellers...we like angelfish but not sure about them...any ideas on combinations we can use??


You could do a single angel, cories and cardinal tetras. Maybe even a pair of rams if they interest you.


----------



## adzlovesu84

adzlovesu84 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> We just got a new 36 gallon tank and we are trying to figure out how to stock it before we buy all our decorations. We want 1 or 2 fish that are the main eye catchers and then we want a school and some bottom dwellers...we like angelfish but not sure about them...any ideas on combinations we can use??



Could i do a pair of angels? and a small school of some kind of tetras and a group of cories?

or what are some other eye catching big fish that i could house in a 36 with other fish?


----------



## Flint

You can try to do a pair. A mated pair and you can't have other fish. With a pair it will be up to the personality of the fish. My mind is drawn a blank as far as other fish ATM.


----------



## rsskylight04

For a 36 gal I love dwarf gouramis as a centerpiece. Angelfish might be a little cliché but they really are great aquarium fish, I have a tank with angels- its a beautiful setup.
They get big though so don't get more than two for a 36. For bottom feeders I reccomend cory catfish. There are many different varieties and all have personality and work hard in your tank. Other fish to go with those... I like rainbow sharks, they don't get as big as red tailed sharks and they are very interesting to whatch, only get one or they will fight. Cardinal tetra are nice , cherry barbs are popular and beautiful. I like guppies and they will produce fry that your larger fish will benefit from eating. Swordtails and platys are good easy fish that are beautifull and lots of different varieties. Kuhli loaches are great if you like that kind of fish, just make sure your big fish don't terrorize them. Zebra danios are awesome if you have a good size school of them.

You might like one large aggressive south american cichlid such as jack dempsey, jewel cichlid, convict, severum and then bottom feeders to clean up the food scraps. Do not put any cichlid in a community tank 

Another idea is to stock african cichlids. They are very aggressive so you would not be able to keep other fish, but they are usually densely stocked to spead out aggression- no one fish gets picked on too much with so many targets, and a tankfull of them is very immpressive. 
I hope this helps you, thanks
-skylight


----------



## adzlovesu84

*Ideas for my 36 gallon tank?*

So i think i have a good idea of what i want...i want to know if these are ok? or what i need to change..and which i should put in first..

5-Panda Cory's
5-Black neon tetras
5-fire tetras
5-lemon tetras
10-Threadfin Rainbow fish
1-German Blue Ram
1-Dwarf Gourami

let me know what you guys think?


----------



## jaysee

jaysee said:


> I think 5 schools of fish is just too much for the tank. I would do corys for the bottom, some tetras (since you seem to like tetras) for the middle and the threadfins for the top. Plus the ram and DG, and perhaps a pleco if you want one. I would also keep more than the "minimum" school size. I think you'll find it much more attractive to have larger schools of fewer species than a bunch of different fish in small groups. I would do 10 of each of the 3 schools.


From your other thread


----------

